# [Anfänger] Mehrere Objekte zu einem zusammenfassen



## Bomber (21. April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir heute Freehand 10 gegönnt und möchte nun mein erstes Logo entwerfen!


Leider Gottes komme ich direkt am Anfang nicht weiter. In der angehängten Grafik ist das Problem dargestellt: Ich möchte aus diesen 4 "Einzelteilen" ein Ganzes machen, dazu sollen die markierten Punkte 1-4 "zusammengefasst" werden. Daher da sollen nicht mehr 2 bzw 4 Punkte sein, sondern jeweils einer.

Ich weiß  und so, aber dort ist es mit Strg+J und auf Englisch erklärt und es klappt so partout nicht. :/

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand unter die Arme greifen könnte.

Dankeschön!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. April 2006)

Hi,
also so wie du das möchtest geht das nicht da du nicht einen geschloßenne Pfad mit einem anderen verbinden kannst. Warum möchtst du den diese verbinden?
Wenn es nur darum geht das die inneren Pfade bis zum Rand gehen dann verlängere sie doch einfach.

Gruß


----------

